# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  A co na kaszel?

## Nie zarejestrowany

A co polecicie dobrego na kaszel? ważne żeby nie było kodeiny w leku i nic w podobie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak tu nie uzyskasz odpowiedzi to jest wiele portali medycznych gdzie można uzyskać odpowiedź,wystarczy wpisać w google, forum medyczne, i gdzieś na pewno uzyskasz odpowiedź

----------


## Eliza89

ja na kaszel używam ziołowych syropów. Skład to coś na co zwracam największą uwagę. Ostatnio bardzo pomógł mi Dicotuss babzy. Syrop dla dzieci z prawoślazem i miodem. Brałam na mokry kaszel ale na suchy też pomaga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja jak szukam czegoś na przeziębienie i jego objawy to sobie zawsze sprawdzam efarmaceuta. pl/leki-na-kaszel,35/ i wtedy łatwiej jest mi ogarnąć na czym w zasadzie stoję, wymieniona przynajmniej większość leków jakie dostępne są na rynku razem z opiniami osób które już je na sobie przetestowały więc można sprawdzić czy to nie jakiś kolejny reklamowy bubel, albo zawsze można napisać tam do farmaceuty i zapytać co by polecał bo do 24h bez problemu dostanie się profesjonalną odpowiedź mi nie trzeba biegać do apteki

----------


## iwona8989

Tak jak wspomniał jeden z gości forum, najlepiej poszukaj na portalach medyczno-farmaceutycznych. W szczególności wtedy, kiedy chcesz sprawdzić skład leku. Ja korzystam np. z portalu efarmaceuta.pl Znajdziesz tam i skład i opinie o leku, a nawet jak będziesz potrzebował porady, to możesz zapytać tam farmaceutów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja korzystam z medyczne-forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przecież to jest forum medyczne...
Ja na kaszel pije wymieniony wcześniej Dicotuss. Stawiam tak jak Ty na bezpieczne leki bez tej chemii, ten jest na bazie prawoślazu i miodu. Mi pomaga dośc szybko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przecież to jest forum medyczne...


 ale nie medyczne-forum

----------


## marysieńka

Mnie na kaszel pomaga miód w różnych postaciach. Czasem piję go z gorącą wodą, czasem tylko samą łyżkę zjem. Ostatnio próbuje leki i syropy na bazie miodu. Posmakował mi ten dicotuss i nawet sprawdza sie na kaszel czy to mokry czy suchy.

----------


## biegacz

Jeżeli zależy Ci na leku bez konkretnego składnika najlepiej wyszukaj sobie w bazie leków np. efarmaceuta.pl Ja z niej często korzystam oprócz opisu składu i opinii użytkowników można jeszcze skonsultowac się online z farmaceutą, wiec całkiem fajna opcja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miód jak najbardziej ale ne z gorącą wodą bo zabija się jego właściwosci 
ja lubie z ciepłym mlekiem, babcia zawsze mi tak kaszel i chrype leczyła, do tego łyżeczka masła 
pomagało 
No i miód musi być dobry, najlepiej lipowy , on działa rozgrzewajaco , a jak nie to wielokwiatowy wystarczy
Polski , sprawdzony producent - najwazniejsze i  żeby nie z antybiotykami  ( ja kupuje polskie miody Huzar , jasne informacje na etykiecie i pewne że przbadane)

----------


## stelon

A no widzę, że każdy z Was zna jakieś skuteczne leki na kaszel ja do tego zestawienia dorzucam sambucol immuno forte, ktory w 2 dni pomogl mi uporac sie z kaszlem a uwierzcie byl tak mocny i dokuczajacy ze budzil mnie w nocy po kilka razy...

----------


## mirunda

ja podobnie jak poprzedniczka korzystam z porad i opinii innych uzytkownikow i tym sposobem znalazlam wlasnie sambucol original formula nie mam pojecia czym sie rozni od immuno forte, ale wiem jedno - faktycznie jest skuteczny. Polecam bo warto miec ten lek w swojej domowej apteczce

----------


## koczi

Mi pomagał Supremin, to trochę droższy, ale bardzo dobry lek. Jeśli to nie pomoże to może lekarz ogólny coś więcej doradzi ranking.abczdrowie.pl  Ja przez dwa miesiące borykałam się z męczącym kaszlem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no jak to co? Mi odkąd pamiętam mama podawała na kaszel sambucol, więc i ja daję ten syrop swoim dzieciom. To pewnie przez ekstrakt z owoców czarnego bzu, który od wieków pomagał ludziom na przeziębienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Syrop to raz, ale sambucol też jest w formie pastylek do ssania i u mnie jest tak, że łagodzą one ból gardła i sprawiają, że mniej kaszlę, a jak już kaszlę, to nie jest to taki suchy męczący kaszel.

----------


## Pani Ka

Tak, tabsy do ssania są najlepsze. Syropki tak dobrze nie pomagają. Mega skuteczny jest cevitt gardło na kwasie hialuronowym, bo szybko pomaga i ból garła czy kaszeł łatwo ustępują.

----------


## Mirena

Co to znaczy, że na kwasie hialuronowym? Jak to działa?

----------


## Pani Ka

To jest jeden ze składników. Kwas hialuronowy jest ostatnio na topie. W tym wypadku chodzi o to, że tworzy warstewkę ochronną na błonie śluzowej. Jak masz mocno podrażnione gardło, to uczucie ulgi jest duże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kaszlu najlepiej pozbyć się przez wyleczenie jego przyczyny, czyli np. przeziębienia. Ja staram się leczyć jak najbardziej domowymi sposobami, ale do tego zwykle dorzucam gardan, bo on działa przeciwbólowo i przeciwgorączkowo. Rozprawiam się z przeziębieniem raz dwa i kaszel też znika.

----------


## Teena

W doz.pl kupiłam tabletki do ssania tymianek podbiał plus 20 ziół i one najskuteczniej działają. Ogólnie ta forma jest lepsza od syropu, który szybko przelatuje przez gardło, a dodatkowo dobry zestaw ziół sprawia, że nawet jak mam mocny kaszel, czy ból gardła, to szybko mijają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi na kaszel pomagał zawsze syrop sambucol z wyciągiem z owoców czarnego bzu. Tzn. pomaga wciąż, ale jeszcze dodatkowo biorę sobie tabletki na gardło sambucol, które chyba jeszcze bardziej pomagają mi na ten kaszel.

----------


## HelloPutaz

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kaszel to zwykle objaw przeziębienia, jakiejś infekcji. Nic strasznego, ale nie można go lekceważyć. Ja, kiedy drapie mnie w gardle i zaczynam pokasływać, parzę sobie herbatkę, piję sambucol,  a dla pewności biorę tez kapsułki do ssania, tez sambucol. Kaszel nie ma szans  :Wink:

----------


## Doro1a

Też uważam, że coś do ssania jest najlepsze. Fajny jest tymianek +podbiał. W doz.pl można dostać wersje bez cukru i z cukrem. Ta pierwsza opcja jest dla mie lepsza. W kazdym razie szybko i skutecznie pomaga, a to jest najważniejsze.

----------


## Lara1991

U mnie kaszel jest zazwyczaj pierwszym objawem przeziębienia. Gdy tylko się pojawia sięgam po tabletki Pelafen. Które skutecznie hamują rozwój choroby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja lubię sambucol na kaszel, bo mama kiedyś dawała mi syrop z soku z czarnego bzu, a czarny bez jest w sambucolu. A jak gardło mnie drapie, to wtedy biorę tabletki do ssania. Też sambucol.

----------


## zarika

ja kupiłam w aptece pelafen, w skłądzie ma same naturalne składniki m.in. pelargonię afrykańską, któa nie jest często spotykana w lekach, zaczęłąm brać jak tylko pojawił się pierwszy kaszel.

----------


## Magda87

Tabletki Pelafen dobrze działają

----------


## rabka

to prawda tabletki pelafen są naprawdę bardzo skuteczne, super działają a do tego mają naturalny skąłd, warto je kupić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co polecicie dobrego na kaszel? ważne żeby nie było kodeiny w leku i nic w podobie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak tu nie uzyskasz odpowiedzi to jest wiele portali medycznych gdzie można uzyskać odpowiedź,wystarczy wpisać w google, forum medyczne, i gdzieś na pewno uzyskasz odpowiedź

----------


## Eliza89

ja na kaszel używam ziołowych syropów. Skład to coś na co zwracam największą uwagę. Ostatnio bardzo pomógł mi Dicotuss babzy. Syrop dla dzieci z prawoślazem i miodem. Brałam na mokry kaszel ale na suchy też pomaga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja jak szukam czegoś na przeziębienie i jego objawy to sobie zawsze sprawdzam efarmaceuta. pl/leki-na-kaszel,35/ i wtedy łatwiej jest mi ogarnąć na czym w zasadzie stoję, wymieniona przynajmniej większość leków jakie dostępne są na rynku razem z opiniami osób które już je na sobie przetestowały więc można sprawdzić czy to nie jakiś kolejny reklamowy bubel, albo zawsze można napisać tam do farmaceuty i zapytać co by polecał bo do 24h bez problemu dostanie się profesjonalną odpowiedź mi nie trzeba biegać do apteki

----------


## iwona8989

Tak jak wspomniał jeden z gości forum, najlepiej poszukaj na portalach medyczno-farmaceutycznych. W szczególności wtedy, kiedy chcesz sprawdzić skład leku. Ja korzystam np. z portalu efarmaceuta.pl Znajdziesz tam i skład i opinie o leku, a nawet jak będziesz potrzebował porady, to możesz zapytać tam farmaceutów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja korzystam z medyczne-forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przecież to jest forum medyczne...
Ja na kaszel pije wymieniony wcześniej Dicotuss. Stawiam tak jak Ty na bezpieczne leki bez tej chemii, ten jest na bazie prawoślazu i miodu. Mi pomaga dośc szybko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przecież to jest forum medyczne...


 ale nie medyczne-forum

----------


## marysieńka

Mnie na kaszel pomaga miód w różnych postaciach. Czasem piję go z gorącą wodą, czasem tylko samą łyżkę zjem. Ostatnio próbuje leki i syropy na bazie miodu. Posmakował mi ten dicotuss i nawet sprawdza sie na kaszel czy to mokry czy suchy.

----------


## biegacz

Jeżeli zależy Ci na leku bez konkretnego składnika najlepiej wyszukaj sobie w bazie leków np. efarmaceuta.pl Ja z niej często korzystam oprócz opisu składu i opinii użytkowników można jeszcze skonsultowac się online z farmaceutą, wiec całkiem fajna opcja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miód jak najbardziej ale ne z gorącą wodą bo zabija się jego właściwosci 
ja lubie z ciepłym mlekiem, babcia zawsze mi tak kaszel i chrype leczyła, do tego łyżeczka masła 
pomagało 
No i miód musi być dobry, najlepiej lipowy , on działa rozgrzewajaco , a jak nie to wielokwiatowy wystarczy
Polski , sprawdzony producent - najwazniejsze i  żeby nie z antybiotykami  ( ja kupuje polskie miody Huzar , jasne informacje na etykiecie i pewne że przbadane)

----------


## stelon

A no widzę, że każdy z Was zna jakieś skuteczne leki na kaszel ja do tego zestawienia dorzucam sambucol immuno forte, ktory w 2 dni pomogl mi uporac sie z kaszlem a uwierzcie byl tak mocny i dokuczajacy ze budzil mnie w nocy po kilka razy...

----------


## mirunda

ja podobnie jak poprzedniczka korzystam z porad i opinii innych uzytkownikow i tym sposobem znalazlam wlasnie sambucol original formula nie mam pojecia czym sie rozni od immuno forte, ale wiem jedno - faktycznie jest skuteczny. Polecam bo warto miec ten lek w swojej domowej apteczce

----------


## koczi

Mi pomagał Supremin, to trochę droższy, ale bardzo dobry lek. Jeśli to nie pomoże to może lekarz ogólny coś więcej doradzi ranking.abczdrowie.pl  Ja przez dwa miesiące borykałam się z męczącym kaszlem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no jak to co? Mi odkąd pamiętam mama podawała na kaszel sambucol, więc i ja daję ten syrop swoim dzieciom. To pewnie przez ekstrakt z owoców czarnego bzu, który od wieków pomagał ludziom na przeziębienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Syrop to raz, ale sambucol też jest w formie pastylek do ssania i u mnie jest tak, że łagodzą one ból gardła i sprawiają, że mniej kaszlę, a jak już kaszlę, to nie jest to taki suchy męczący kaszel.

----------


## Pani Ka

Tak, tabsy do ssania są najlepsze. Syropki tak dobrze nie pomagają. Mega skuteczny jest cevitt gardło na kwasie hialuronowym, bo szybko pomaga i ból garła czy kaszeł łatwo ustępują.

----------


## Mirena

Co to znaczy, że na kwasie hialuronowym? Jak to działa?

----------


## Pani Ka

To jest jeden ze składników. Kwas hialuronowy jest ostatnio na topie. W tym wypadku chodzi o to, że tworzy warstewkę ochronną na błonie śluzowej. Jak masz mocno podrażnione gardło, to uczucie ulgi jest duże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kaszlu najlepiej pozbyć się przez wyleczenie jego przyczyny, czyli np. przeziębienia. Ja staram się leczyć jak najbardziej domowymi sposobami, ale do tego zwykle dorzucam gardan, bo on działa przeciwbólowo i przeciwgorączkowo. Rozprawiam się z przeziębieniem raz dwa i kaszel też znika.

----------


## Teena

W doz.pl kupiłam tabletki do ssania tymianek podbiał plus 20 ziół i one najskuteczniej działają. Ogólnie ta forma jest lepsza od syropu, który szybko przelatuje przez gardło, a dodatkowo dobry zestaw ziół sprawia, że nawet jak mam mocny kaszel, czy ból gardła, to szybko mijają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi na kaszel pomagał zawsze syrop sambucol z wyciągiem z owoców czarnego bzu. Tzn. pomaga wciąż, ale jeszcze dodatkowo biorę sobie tabletki na gardło sambucol, które chyba jeszcze bardziej pomagają mi na ten kaszel.

----------


## HelloPutaz

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kaszel to zwykle objaw przeziębienia, jakiejś infekcji. Nic strasznego, ale nie można go lekceważyć. Ja, kiedy drapie mnie w gardle i zaczynam pokasływać, parzę sobie herbatkę, piję sambucol,  a dla pewności biorę tez kapsułki do ssania, tez sambucol. Kaszel nie ma szans  :Wink:

----------


## Doro1a

Też uważam, że coś do ssania jest najlepsze. Fajny jest tymianek +podbiał. W doz.pl można dostać wersje bez cukru i z cukrem. Ta pierwsza opcja jest dla mie lepsza. W kazdym razie szybko i skutecznie pomaga, a to jest najważniejsze.

----------


## Lara1991

U mnie kaszel jest zazwyczaj pierwszym objawem przeziębienia. Gdy tylko się pojawia sięgam po tabletki Pelafen. Które skutecznie hamują rozwój choroby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja lubię sambucol na kaszel, bo mama kiedyś dawała mi syrop z soku z czarnego bzu, a czarny bez jest w sambucolu. A jak gardło mnie drapie, to wtedy biorę tabletki do ssania. Też sambucol.

----------


## zarika

ja kupiłam w aptece pelafen, w skłądzie ma same naturalne składniki m.in. pelargonię afrykańską, któa nie jest często spotykana w lekach, zaczęłąm brać jak tylko pojawił się pierwszy kaszel.

----------


## Magda87

Tabletki Pelafen dobrze działają

----------


## rabka

to prawda tabletki pelafen są naprawdę bardzo skuteczne, super działają a do tego mają naturalny skąłd, warto je kupić.

----------

